# Collections disappeared



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

This morning my K2 froze and I had to reboot it (using the slider switch, not a factory reset or anything).  Now all my collections have disappeared.  The option is greyed out but it will let me create new collections, so I'm assuming that's because it thinks no collections exist.  I've had whispernet on and tried syncing, as well as resetting again.  Any more ideas to try?  Anyone else had problems with collections disappearing?

I have over 1100 books that I spent 2 weeks sorting into collections.  I am SO not going to be happy if I have to redo them...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to sync and get your collections back (assuming you have synced at some point _after_ you created them). Per Amazon:



> Collections are stored on Amazon: When you create a collection on a device, we'll save your collection so it appears in Archived Items on other devices registered to your Amazon.com account. This allows you to transfer collections across registered Kindles.


So, assuming that you have synced your collections some time in the past, I would think that it is a connection issue right now that is keeping your collections from reappearing.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, my collections are all at least a week old.  I've tried syncing, and it seems to work, but so far the collections haven't returned.  I'll try again later, perhaps you're correct and the connection just isn't working.

Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> Yes, my collections are all at least a week old. I've tried syncing, and it seems to work, but so far the collections haven't returned. I'll try again later, perhaps you're correct and the connection just isn't working.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if this is relevant if you only have one device but when transferring from one device to another you don't get collections by syncing but by downloading them from your archived items. Have you tried to see if that option is available in your archived items?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I only use one device, but good idea.

I actually found the answer on the Amazon boards.  Apparently this is an unusual but known problem.  The suggested fix is to deregister your kindle and reregister it.  For some reason that sometimes forces it to download the saved collections from their server.

I guess it doesn't always work, but it did for me (thank heavens).  The saved version must be a few days old but at least I only had to move a few books around, not redo all 1100 of them!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Same thing happened to me about a week ago. Fortunately, I didn't have that many collections, but I'm glad to know the deregister/register solution.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I had the same thing happen about a week ago - K2 froze, and upon restart, my books were still there, but NO collections. I didn't know about the deregister/reregister thing - syncing did nothing, and I was forced to resort a few hundred books back into collections again. 

NOT good .... Amazon better figure this one out and fix it.


----------

